# SSRI Discontinuation Syndrome (aka withdrawal)



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I just wanted to make this thread as a kind of warning for anyone who is taking, or considering taking, an SSRI.

I've been struggling with Zoloft withdrawal for about a little over a month now. At one point I was taking 100mg. I felt like a zombie on that dose, so I went back down to 50mg. When I decided to stop taking it, I made sure to wean myself off as gently as I could, going down to 25mg and taking that dose until the bottle was empty. I took my last 25mg pill sometime around the week of June 25th. So it's been about 3 weeks without Zoloft, and I'm still not feeling like myself.

From what I've read online, the withdrawal process is hard, and can be long. Unfortunately, the length of the process seems to vary from person to person, so there is no way of knowing how long it will take for any individual to withdrawal from an SSRI. Some people only have symptoms for 2 weeks, while others struggle with it for months. I've been reading many accounts of people's experiences with SSRI withdrawal, and have been shocked by the amount of suffering others have had to deal with. One person mentioned that they were a former meth addict, and that the withdrawal process from Zoloft was much worse. Going off a legal and prescribed drug is worse than going off of meth...that just not right. :no

The worst part is that your doctor most likely won't even mention what they call "SSRI Discontinuation Syndrome" (which is basically a fancy way of saying drug withdrawal) when they try to sell these drugs to you. Mine didn't. And when I tried to contact her for advice regarding the withdrawal symptoms she was less than helpful. I don't know if it's just a lack of knowledge or an unwillingness to disclose information that will scare a potential patient away.

When I first started tapering off, I was bombarded with physical symptoms, including "brain zaps" or an electrical sensation throughout my body, various aches, pain, and a general feeling of disconnectedness. 

Now that I'm nearing one month of not having the drug in my system at all, I'm finding that the physical symptoms are gone, but the emotional symptoms are worse. I wake up feeling severely depressed for absolutely no reason. I'll be walking around a store and randomly get the urge to cry over nothing. I find myself feeling paranoid and questioning others over innocent things that normally wouldn't cause any issue at all. Other emotional symptoms that I've started experiencing include mood swings, irritability, difficulty concentrating, and the resurfacing of traumatic memories from the past. 

None of those symptoms were ever a serious issue for me before, even when my anxiety and BDD were at their worst. But from what I've read these are all normal withdrawal symptoms associated with Zoloft. And even though it feels crazy and wrong, it does make sense. SSRIs change the chemistry of the brain. And now that the chemical Zoloft provided has been removed, my brain is trying to stabilize itself. It's like standing up quickly in a row boat. The boat sways and dips, threatening to tip over, until the rocking slows and it's stable once again. I guess I just have to ride it out.

I've also read that many people are unsuccessful in their effort to stop taking SSRIs like Zoloft because they can't deal with the withdrawal process. The natural reaction is a desire to go back on the meds in order to make the withdrawal symptoms go away. I have considered running back to the doctor and asking for more Zoloft, but I don't want to give up. When I first started taking Zoloft, my doctor told me that it would take about a month for the drug to fully take effect. So it makes sense that it would take about a month for the drug to fully exit my system.

This has been my second bad experience with an SSRI (the first being Prozac when I was in high school), and they are just not worth it. Unless you plan to take such meds for the rest of your life, then you will have to deal with withdrawal at some point and it's truly terrible.

Obviously everyone is different, and some people are lucky enough to not experience any withdrawal symptoms. But many do. I think I read that about 60% experience some form of withdrawal. So please, please be aware of this fact if you plan on taking any SSRI. Google SSRI Discontinuation Syndrome. Be aware of all the possible side effects. Because your doctor most likely will not warn you.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

I didn't read the entire post, but it sounds like you're just reverting to an emotionally unstable place again after stopping meds. A lot of people CAN'T stop meds. Not because they are addictive, but because they depend upon them. Just like how a diabetic depends upon insulin. 

There's nothing wrong with it, but you should be on meds unless you've achieved remission (and even then I'd still stay on them). If you were unable to tolerate a drug, move to another. Believe me when I say that I've tried being off them, and it's worse. Not because the drugs have "messed" my brain up, but because my brain is messed up when I'm off drugs. THAT'S THE WHOLE REASON I STARTED USING THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE.

If this post wasn't relevant to your post then just ignore it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No offence, but I don't agree that it's just reverting to how she was before. Of course, part of it could be, but there does seem to be a very distinct process to coming off the SSRI's, for some people, as well. I have experienced many of the same withdrawal symptoms coming off Lexapro lately - I stopped just over a month ago, as they were causing gastro problems - a lot of bloating and tummy problems etc.

While the worst of it was over in a few days, I was dizzy for ages, and still am a bit, I was incredibly irritable, would get very emotional over small things etc - understandable reactions to stopping as the OP says, but pretty intense and enough to make me almost go on the tablets again.

As the lady says, it really seems to vary a lot with the antidepressants - I've read that some people had no problem stopping what I did, so it really varies from person to person with these, but it can be difficult.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Withdrawal sucks, my Psychiatrists have had me all doped up for years. Little did i know the horrors of trying to get off these drugs. Klonopin was the worst the withdrawals were so bad i was afraid to even leave my house for a few months it took 6 months total for all the symptoms to go away(mostly insomnia). And that was with a gradual taper. If I was a fool i would have gone back on the drug, but I knew that getting off it would be in my best interest and it was i feel much better now, even better than while i was on it. Now i have to get off the drugs they gave me for the insomnia, and have been experiencing bad rebound insomnia and feelings of physical illness. I'm on a quest to get off the rest of these poisons though. I wish you luck and just remember that the withdrawals are not permanent.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

" I wake up feeling severely depressed for absolutely no reason.....urge to cry over nothing. I find myself feeling paranoid..... mood swings, irritability, difficulty concentrating, and the resurfacing of traumatic memories from the past."

These symptoms are typically why most of us start meds and if they weren't a serious issue in the first place( like you mentioned they weren't) then your doctor should never have put you on them.
Also it would probably help to stop reading horror stories about how they can be harder to come off then meth


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

So what are you going to accomplish by stopping? Do you think it will be worth it even if you start to feel extremely depressed???


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

don36 said:


> No offence, but I don't agree that it's just reverting to how she was before. Of course, part of it could be, but there does seem to be a very distinct process to coming off the SSRI's, for some people, as well. I have experienced many of the same withdrawal symptoms coming off Lexapro lately - I stopped just over a month ago, as they were causing gastro problems - a lot of bloating and tummy problems etc.
> 
> While the worst of it was over in a few days, I was dizzy for ages, and still am a bit, I was incredibly irritable, would get very emotional over small things etc - understandable reactions to stopping as the OP says, but pretty intense and enough to make me almost go on the tablets again.
> 
> As the lady says, it really seems to vary a lot with the antidepressants - I've read that some people had no problem stopping what I did, so it really varies from person to person with these, but it can be difficult.


Thank you for understanding, and I agree, I am not reverting. The way I've been feeling since discontinuing zoloft is definitely not the same as how I was before I started taking it. I've been feeling and acting in ways that are not typical of me. I was never "emotionally unstable", as that other poster suggested.

So it's taken about a month for you too? How are your symptoms now? I have started to feel better the past few days, so I think I'm finally coming out of it. But there are still a few lingering bouts of depression here and there. I have no reason to be depressed at all; things have been going extremely well in my life. Which leads me to believe the random moments of depression are related to the withdrawal process.



Keith said:


> Withdrawal sucks, my Psychiatrists have had me all doped up for years. Little did i know the horrors of trying to get off these drugs. Klonopin was the worst the withdrawals were so bad i was afraid to even leave my house for a few months it took 6 months total for all the symptoms to go away(mostly insomnia). And that was with a gradual taper. If I was a fool i would have gone back on the drug, but I knew that getting off it would be in my best interest and it was i feel much better now, even better than while i was on it. Now i have to get off the drugs they gave me for the insomnia, and have been experiencing bad rebound insomnia and feelings of physical illness. I'm on a quest to get off the rest of these poisons though. I wish you luck and just remember that the withdrawals are not permanent.


Wow 6 months!  That sounds terrible. I'm glad you were able to stick with it and that you feel better now.

I really hope how I've been feeling lately is a sign that I'm finally back to normal. I don't know if I could handle 6 months of it.



ssalamone said:


> So what are you going to accomplish by stopping? Do you think it will be worth it even if you start to feel extremely depressed???


It's a long story, but basically I didn't feel zoloft was helping me. I felt like a zombie on it. There are other ways to deal with anxiety, such as CBT. I don't want to be on meds forever.


----------



## area51 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Facing Reality*

I think in the last two years I've read over 10,000 posts from people talking about SSRI or SNRI discontinuation syndrome. After having been on an sari for 18 years, and having tried to wean off of them for a good ten years, and after seeing 5 different doctors, I've come to this conclusion. The symptoms I have that are characteristic of "discontinuation syndrome" are not things that go away in time or can be negotiated successfully without medication. My condition off the meds is not the result of what the drugs have done to me but how I really am hard-wired. There is a strong strain of anxiety and depression in my family as well. It has taken me this long to own up to the baseline me, and realize that meds are not the enemy. I wonder how many people deny themselves the peace of mind that comes from psychiatric help solely due to the stigma or misunderstood purpose of modern pharmacology. Just a thought. I know this doesn't pertain to everyone, but after 18 years of struggle, I've made the decision that daily functioning trumps pretty much all else, and that happiness at some point has to be my responsibility, even on meds. :yes


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think that the biggest problem is that people who discontinue these meds return to their old depressed self. These drugs won't cure you, they will relieve symptoms as long as you're on them. The only drug I got discontinuation symptoms from is zyprexa, as it made me feel nauseous. But recently I went off clomipramine cold turkey and other than being my depressed old self, I didn't get any other symptoms. I guess it's different for everyone.


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I think that the biggest problem is that people who discontinue these meds return to their old depressed self. These drugs won't cure you, they will relieve symptoms as long as you're on them. The only drug I got discontinuation symptoms from is zyprexa, as it made me feel nauseous. But recently I went off clomipramine cold turkey and other than being my depressed old self, I didn't get any other symptoms. I guess it's different for everyone.


I agree. I don't believe any of these meds can cure a person as they don't act like vitamins or antibiotics. Some people might be going through a transition period where they are very stressed and anxious and can benefit from meds during that time and later they can slowly withdraw and go back to their normal life. Alot of others like myself cannot function without the right med as there is definitely a chemical imbalance. I speak from experience as i dedicated a 18 months without being on any meds and trying alternative medicine and eating all organic food. I saw one of the best naturopaths in the city and followed his advice religiously. Did so many blood test for vitamin/mineral deficiency and they were all good and had my thyroid tested numerous times. I definitely think alot of people can be cured by alternative methods or at least they benefit from it a great deal, unfortunately that was not the case for me and it did not provide me with much relief. In any case no one can tell you whats best for you, once you try different methods you would know if you need constant medication or not.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cold turkeyed off all of them no problem 
Paxil gave me leg sweats at night for a while


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

I tried to stop my paxil last week just to restrain myself after taking it for almost 6months because I don't wanna become drug dependent into it. but those withdrawal symptoms were so harsh for me. blurry eyes, ringing ears, tremors, dizziness and cold flashes. but right now, I decided to take it back and ask my doctor about it. :/


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I know some take prozac to withdraw from efexor for prozac has the longest half-life hence no unwanted withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

CD700 said:


> Paxil


the best ssri, the worst withdrawals.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I enjoyed paxil discontinuation syndrome, I believe that means I am some kind of lunatic. I think the anhedonia leaving was so good that the other bull****(of which there was a lot) paled in comparison.


----------



## jsk68 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guy's I just wanted to share what I believe is "the cure" for the nasty side affects.
I was on Zoloft for 4 years then switched to prozac for a year, it made me a freaking lunatic so I quit cold turkey.
a year and a half later no change, my temper was just plain scary and none of the other lesser side effects seemed to be improving either.

I ordered some MSM sulfur for back aches which immediately cured that problem, a couple months later I realized the anger problem was nearly gone and I'm starting to feel like myself (I actually laughed the other day can't remember the last time)
from what I've read it detoxifies your cells and helps you heal plus many other benefits.

it's dirt cheap and if it works half as well for you as it is for me you won't regret it!
(at the very least your back will love you )
http://site.infowest.com/business/g/gentle/msm.html


----------



## jsk68 (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry for the double post it's I couldn't find any edit options

I just wanted to add there are 2 different types, powder and capsules I use 1000mg capsules 4 every night (you may want to start with a lesser dose I think most people take 2)
this brand seems to work best for me
http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-8016-...s?green=74BDEEAF-0EA1-5492-A9C9-7372AB1F663C&


----------



## AlexP7 (Apr 5, 2013)

I worry about the discontinuation sometimes because I have heard horror stories about it. My psychiatrist is starting me on a gradually weekly increasing dosage 10mg of Paxil (90 total) along with Xanax & I don't know what dose I will end up on. He said the goal would be to eventually control anxiety without meds but realistically I don't see that happening at least in the near-term for me because I have severe panic disorder. If I didn't have the meds to fall back on I would be so freaked out I might get suicidal because my anxiety is so bad.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

AlexP7 said:


> I worry about the discontinuation sometimes because I have heard horror stories about it. *My psychiatrist is starting me on a gradually weekly increasing dosage 10mg of Paxil (90 total)* along with Xanax & I don't know what dose I will end up on. He said the goal would be to eventually control anxiety without meds but realistically I don't see that happening at least in the near-term for me because I have severe panic disorder. If I didn't have the meds to fall back on I would be so freaked out I might get suicidal because my anxiety is so bad.


wait, what? your doctor is aiming for a dose of 90mg/day of paxil?


----------



## AlexP7 (Apr 5, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> wait, what? your doctor is aiming for a dose of 90mg/day of paxil?


No not 90mg lol. He is putting me on 10mg a day for one week, then 20 mg, then 30, finally 40 mg. 90 pills total.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

AlexP7 said:


> No not 90mg lol. He is putting me on 10mg a day for one week, then 20 mg, then 30, finally 40 mg. 90 pills total.


ah, gotcha. i take it you're taking paxil ir not cr?

also, i remember you having a lot of complaints surrounding the sexual side effects associated with paxil the last time you took it. why isn't he trying you on a different ssri or adding, say, mirtazapine, as an arbitrary example, to try to alleviate said side effects?


----------



## jsk68 (Aug 29, 2013)

don't get me wrong I would never suggest that someone shouldn't take meds but if there are side affects this may help, it's been a godsend in my case.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

swim said:


> I know some take prozac to withdraw from efexor for prozac has the longest half-life hence no unwanted withdrawal symptoms.


Basically. And, to anyone thinking of discontinuing from Paxil, don't. If you're going to stop taking it, decrease the dose and then switch over to Prozac first. Prozac stays in your body roughly 6 times longer so withdrawal symptoms should be minimal (and they were in my case.)


----------

